

Three Algorithmic Journeys - stiff
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHxtyCq_WDLV5N5zUCBCDC2WqF1VBDGg1

======
stiff
This is a great informal course in the intersection of mathematics and
computer science. Other videos can be found here in section "A9 Lectures":

[http://www.stepanovpapers.com/](http://www.stepanovpapers.com/)

